# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  استراحة الجمعة العلاج بألبان وأبوال الإبل (صور)

## نادرالداني

*
عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِي اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ نَاسًا اجْتَوَوْا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ فَأَمَرَهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يَلْحَقُوا بِرَاعِيهِ يَعْنِي الابِل
 فَيَشْرَبُوا مِنْ أَلْبَانِهَا وَأَبْوَالِهَا فَلَحِقُوا بِرَاعِيهِ فَشَرِبُوا مِنْ أَلْبَانِهَا وَأَبْوَالِهَا 
 حَتَّى صَلَحَتْ أَبْدَانُهُمْ فَقَتَلُوا الرَّاعِيَ وَسَاقُوا الإبلَ
 فَبَلَغَ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَبَعَثَ فِي طَلَبِهِمْ فَجِيءَ بِهِمْ فَقَطَعَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَرْجُلَهُمْ وَسَمَرَ أَعْيُنَهُمْ . رواه البخاري

 وفي أثر عن الشافعي رضي الله عنه أورده السيوطي في المنهج السوي والمنهل الروي يقول :
 ثلاثة أشياء دواء للداء الذي ليس لا دواء له ، الذي أعيا الأطباء أن يداووه :
 العنب ولبن اللقاح وقصب السكر ، ولولا قصب السكر ما أقمتُ بمصر.


العلاج بأبوال والبان الإبل 

 يذكر صاحب كتاب طريق الهداية في درء مخاطر الجن والشياطين

 أنه أخبر عن نفر من البادية عالجوا أربعة أشخاص مصابين بسرطان الدم وقد أتوا ببعضهم من لندن مباشرة 

 بعد ما يأسوا من علاجهم وفقد الأمل بالشفاء وحكم على بعضهم بنهاية الموت لأنه سرطان الدم ، 

 ولكن عناية الله وقدرته فوق تصور البشر وفوق كل شيء، فجاءوا بهؤلاء النفر إلى بعض رعاة الإبل وخصصوا لهم مكان

 في خيام وأحموهم من الطعام لمدة أربعين يوما ثُم كان طعامهم وعلاجهم حليب الإبل مع شيء من بولها خاصة الناقة البكر لأنها 

 أنفع وأسرع للعلاج وحليبها أقوى خاصة من رعت من الحمض وغيره من النباتات البرية

 وقد شفوا تماما وأصبح أحدهم كأنه في قمة الشباب وذلك فضل الله


 يعتبر لبن الابل قلويا ولكن سرعان ما يصير حامضيا إذا ترك فترة من الزمن 
 ويتفاوت مذاقه من شدة الحلاوة إلى فاتر ومالح،

ويحتوي لبن الابل
 على مواد بروتونية بنسب ما بين , 25الى 4% 
 ومواد صلبة ما بين 10- 15% 
 ودهون وبالأخص في اول فترة الادرار ما بين 2إلى 3% 
 ومواد سكرية وبالأخص اللاكتوز ما بين 3الى 6%
 وكلوريد الصوديوم ما بين 14الى ,027%

كما يحتوي على معادن مثل
 الحديد 
 والكالسيوم 
 والفوسفور
 وعلى فيتامينات مثل فيتامين ب 2وج

 وقد قال الرازي في لبن الابل (لبن اللقاح يشفي اوجاع الكبد وفساد المزاج" 

 وقال ابن سينا في كتاب القانون "ان لبن النوق دواء نافع لما فيه من الجلاء برفق وما فيه من خاصية

 وان هذا اللبن شديد المنفعة فلو ان انسانا اقام عليه بدل الماء والطعام شفي به،
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





طريقة العلاج
 نأخذ لتر من لبن الابل
 مضاف اليه ثلا ث ملاعق من العسل
 مع 5 ملاعق من الكمون الاسود المرحى 
 مع قراءة الرقية الشرعية عليه بشرط ان يكون البخار الخارج من الفم يلامس اللبن 
 ويأخذ منه المصاب بالسحر المأكول كوب على الريق يوميا وبعد صلاة العصر لمدة 15 عشرة يوما 
 واعلم رحمك الله ماهذا الا سبب وان الشفاء من عند الله عز وجل

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*


كيفية استخدام ألبان الإبل وأبوالها


 حديث من البخاري : باب الدواء بأبوال الإبل
 روى البخاري عن أنس أن رهطاً من المدينة قدموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا:
 إنا اجتوينا المدينة فعظمت بطوننا وارتهشت اعضادنا فأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يلحقوا براعي الإبل فيشربوا من ألبانها وأبوالها حتى صلحت بطونهم وألوانهم...... ( رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما)


الطريقة :

الأسبوع الأول
 اليوم الأول ألبان فقط فنجان(قهوة) صباحا
 اليوم الثاني ألبان فنجان (قهوة) صباحا ومساءاً
 اليوم الثالث ألبان فنجان (شاهي) صباحا ومساءاً
 اليوم الرابع كأس صغير ألبان صباحا ومساءاً
 اليوم الخامس كأس كبير ألبان صباحا ومساءاً
 اليوم السادس كأس كبير ألبان 3 مرات
 اليوم السابع كأس كبير ألبان 4 مرات


الأسبوع الثاني
 اليوم الأول ملعقة شاي (بول) + كأس كبير لبن لمدة ثلاثة أيام
 اليوم الرابع ملعقة أكل (بول) + كأس كبير لبن لمدة ثلاثة أيام
 اليوم السابع 2 ملعقة أكل (بول) + كأس كبير لبن تخلط وتشرب يوميا.


الأسبوع الثالث
 ثلاث مرات يوميا كأس كبير ألبان+ 3 ملاعق أكل (بول) مخلوطة معاً تشرب بعد الخلط مباشرة (صباحا وظهرا ومساء).
 - مراعاة تغيير الألبان كل ثلاث أيام أما البول فيبقى طازج لأسبوعين ويستمر على العلاج يوميالمدة 3 شهور يتم بعدها اجراء التحاليل والأشعة ويستمر شهر آخر للوقاية من عودة المرض
 -يمكن تكرار أي جرعه منها إذا وجد أن المريض لم يتعود عليها بعد وأن الجسمى مازال ضعيف ثم يستمر أسبوع ثاني على الألبان حتى الأسبوع الثالث ثم يبدأ بالأبوال مع الألبان

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الجرعة السابقة مناسبة للبالغين من سن 16 سنة وما فوق وبالنسبه للأطفال من 6 إلي 15 سنه تستخدم نصف الجرعة السابقة
 تم الحصول على هذه الجرعه من الأشخاص الذين تشافوا واستخدموه بصورته الطبيعية يكون على مسؤلية الشخص وإنما يصبح على مسؤوليتنا إذا تم استخدامه بشكله الدوائي الذين نعمل على تجهيزه.

مدة حفظ حليب الجمل
 -حليب النوق يمكن أن يبقى طازجا عند حفظة في الثلاجة من ثلاث أيام لأسبوع والمهم عدم غليه لأن الغلي يفسده. 
 إلا أن يغلى على نار هادئة جدا على مدى طويل من ساعة لساعتين ثم يحفظ في الثلاجة ويمكن تدفئته قبل الشرب ويمكن لباقي أفراد العائلة الشرب منه لفائدته واحتوائه على العناصر الغذائية النادرة .

 أما الأبوال فيمكن حفظها خارج الثلاجة أسبوعين دون فساد

 وقد يتغير لونها للأغمق ولكنها تكون صالحة للشرب, والافضل حفظها في الثلاجة.
 الابل جميعها يمكن الأخذ من أبوالها وألبانها ماعدا الرضيعة التي ترضع من أمها .
 والرجاء منكم الاحتفاظ بالفحوصات الطبية بكل ما يخص الحالة قبل الشفاء وبعده إن شاء الله 
 والتواصل معنا عبر الإيميل، كما نرجو منكم الدعاء لنا وإرسال آخر الأخبار لعل الله يمكنا من المساهمة ولو بالقليل في الشفاء بإذن الله.

 وأوضحت خورشيد أنه «يمكن لمريض السرطان الذي أخذ جرعات علاج كيميائي أو إشعاعي استخدام أبوال وألبان الإبل 

 مع مراعاة الإكثار من شرب الماء والفواكه والخضروات الورقية والابتعاد عن اللحوم الحمراء.»

 وأضافت أن «العلاج حاليا ما زال قيد التجربة للحالات المتقدمة من الأورام والبحث على عدة أنواع من مرض سرطان الرئة والثدي والدم وفي مختلف المراحل، 

حيث أن العلاج بألبان وأبوال الإبل أجدى وأنفع في الحالات المبكرة، ويمكن استخدامه في الحالات المتقدمة.»

 وأشارت إلى أن هناك حالات موثقة شفيت تماما دون أخذ أي أدوية أخرى بناء على رغبة المريض،
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كما يمكن للمرضى أطفال السرطان 
 أخذ جرعات أقل من التي يتناولها الكبار.

 وقالت الطبيبة «يمكن لمريض السرطان تناول ألبان الإبل المبسترة في السوبر ماركت،

 فهي تؤدي الغرض العلاجي وفي حالة توفر حليب الإبل الطازج يفضل تسخينه لوقت طويل، وعلي نار هادئة دون وصوله لدرجة الغليان

 لأن ذلك يفسد القيمة العلاجية للحليب

 وتابعت أن «المريض الذي شفي من المرض يجب أن يتناول جرعات من أبوال الإبل لمدة عام على سبيل الوقاية،

 أما بخصوص حليب الإبل فعلى المريض تناوله طيلة حياته لتقوية المناعة لديه.»

وحول طبيعة بول الإبل النافع
 قالت خورشيد
 ا يشترط أن يكون بول الإبل من ناقة لم تنجب، لكن الأفضل التي لم تنجب بعد، لأنه أكثر استساغة من حيث الطعم والرائحة،





*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وهناك العديد من المرضى الذين وجدوا فرقا في الطعم والرائحة بين الناقة البكر وبين بول الجمل أو الناقة التي أنجبت

 ذكر مركز سعودي للأبحاث الطبيةان هناك توجها للبدء في إنتاج كبسولات طبية تحوي بول الإبل 

 لاستخدامها في علاج أمراض السرطان والأمراض المرتبطة بها

ملاحظة:
 للعلم قمنا بتحليل بول الإبل ولم نجد به أي مادة ضارة. 
 كما يفضل استخدام أدواتكم الشخصية عند إحضار الألبان والابوال لان أدوات الراعي قد تكون ملوثه.
 الدكتوره والباحثه في السرطانات فاتن عبدالرحمن فؤاد سليمان خورشيد
 جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده

 ويقول الدكتور احمد سليمان خبير الإنتاج الحيواني بصندوق دول الكمنولث 

إن حليب الإبل يتفوق عن غيره
 بمحتواه العالي من أملاح الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم و البوتاسيوم والصوديوم 

 بالإضافة إلى أنه غني أيضاً بأملاح الحديد و المنجنيز والنحاس والزنك والعناصر المعدنية الدقيقة الأخرى
مما يضيف له مزايا علاجية جيدة 
 لمن يعانون من فقر الدم وضعف النظام وتحسن النمو وتساعد على ليونة الجلد واختفاء الاحتقان الموجود حول العين

 وهو الذي يعزى إلى دوره في تقوية جهاز المناعة لشاربي حليب الإبل 

 وعلاج كثير من الأمراض المرتبطة بخلل أو ضعف في جهاز المناعة .

 إن تركيبة بول الإبل تحسن توازن الألكترولايت لمرضى الاستسقاء ولعل هذا يوضح التبادل الحاصل في بول الإبل 

 بين السوائل المختلفة الكثافة بعضها عن بعض حتى يحدث التجانس في التركيبة 

 وهذا ربما يوضح أيضاً التأثير المدر للبول لمن يشرب بول الإبل وكذلك الزيادة المتكررة لحركة تفريغ الأمعاء

 التي تجعلهم أفضل حالاً وأحسن نشاطاً .

 وقد عقدت جامعة الجزيرة ندوة تحدث فيها الأستاذ الدكتور أحمداني عميد كلية المختبرات الطبية بالجامعة 
 أوضح فيها أن التجربة بدأت بإعطاء كل مريض من مرضى الاستسقاء وأمراض الكبد 
 يوميا جرعة محسوبة من بول الإبل مخلوطاً بلبنها حتى يكون مستساغاً وبعد خمسة عشر يوماً 
 من بداية التجربة كانت النتيجة مذهلة للغاية حيث انخفضت البطون لوضعها الطبيعي وشفوا تماماً من الاستسقاء 
 لأن مرض الاستسقاء ينتج عن نقص في الزلال والبوتاسيوم وبول الإبل غني بالاثنين معاً
 و قد شفوا من تليف الكبد بعد أن استمروا في شرب البول شهرين آخرين

اكتشاف مذهل
 وفي أحدث دراسة نشرتها مجلة العلوم الأمريكية في عددها الصادر في أغسطس عام 2005م وجد أن عائلة الجمال وخصوصا

 الجمال العربية ذات السنام الواحد تتميز عن غيرها من بقية الثدييات في أنها تملك في دمائها وأنسجتها أجســـاما مضادة صغيرة

 تتركب من سلاسل قصيرة من الأحماض الأمينية وشكلها على صورة حرف Vوسماها العلماء الأجسام المضادة الناقصة أو

 النانوية Nano Antibodiesأو اختصارا Nanobodies

 ولا توجد هذه الأجسام المضادة إلا في الإبل العربية ، زيادة على وجود الأجسام المضادة الأخرى الموجودة في الإنسان وبقية الحيوانات الثديية

 فيها أيضا، والتي على شكل حرف Y،

 وأن حجم هذه الأجسام المضادة هو عشر حجم المضادات العادية وأكثر رشاقة من الناحيةالكيميائية 

 وقادرة على أن تلتحم بأهدافها وتدمرها بنفس قدرة الأضداد العادية، وتمر بسهولة عبر الأغشية الخلوية وتصل لكل خلايا الجسم.وتمتاز هذه الأجسام النانوية بأنها أكثر ثباتا في مقاومة درجة الحرارة ولتغير الأس الأيدروجيني تغيرا متطرفاً،وتحتفظ بفاعليتها اثناء مرورها بالمعدة والأمعاء بعكس الأجسام المضادة العادية التي تتلف بالتغيرات الحرارية وبإنزيمات الجهاز الهضمي. 
مما يعزز من آفاق ظهور حبات دواء تحتوي أجساما نانوية لعلاج مرض الأمعاء الالتهابي وسرطان القولون والروماتويد وربما مرضى الزهايمر أيضاً.


وجه الإعجاز
 روى البخاري عن أنس ــ رضي الله عنه ــ أن رهطاً من عُرينة قدموا على النبي فقالوا:

 (إنا اجتوينا المدينة فعظمت بطوننا وارتهشت أعضاؤنا فأمرهم النبي أن يلحقوا براعي الإبل فيشربوا من

 ألبانها وأبوالها حتى صلحت بطونهم وألوانهم ....)الحديث.

 يتضح من هذا الحديث أن في ألبان الإبل وأبوالها شفاء من بعض الأمراض.

 وعظم البطون أي كبر حجمها 

 إما أن يكون من مرض التهاب القولون حيث ينتفخ من تجمع الغازات به،

 أو من حدوث تجمع مائي تحت الغشاء البريتوني في تجويف البطن وهو ما يعرف بالاستسقاء 

 وفي كلا المرضين يستفيد المرضى بتناول لبن الإبل وأبوالها

 حيث تفرز هذه الأجسام المضادة الصغيرة في اللبن والبول 

 وهذا يمكن أن يكون هو السر في شفاء أو تحسن كثير من مرضى

 التهاب الكبد الوبائي Bو C

 وبعض حالات التهاب القولون المزمن 

 وبعض حالات الإصابة بمرض السرطان المبكر خصوصاإصابات الجهاز الهضمي.

 هذا هو لبن الإبل الذي أخرجه المولى جل شأنه بقدرته العظيمة من بين فرث ودم لبنا خالصا سائغا للشاربين 
 غني بهذه المركبات البروتينية الشافية بإذن الله.


 مما يجعلنا نتلو قول ربنا بإجلال لافتا انتباهنا إلى كيفية خلق هذا الحيوان من دون سائر المخلوقات المسخرة لنا 

 في قوله تعالى:

 {أَفَلا يَنظُرُونَ إلَى الإبِلِ كَيْفَ خُلِقَت}

 وقد وفَّق الله تعالى بعض أساتذة جامعة دمشق و أفاد من هذا الطب النبوي في علاج طفل له صغير أصيب باستسقاء في رأسه ، وتضخم رأس الولد جداً و أعيا الأطباء علاجه، فتذكر الوالد العالم المؤمن قصة العرنيين ،
 فصار يذهب إلى مناطق نائية يأتي منها بلبن النوق ، وكانت النتيجة جيدة بل مدهشة منذ أول قطرة رضعها الطفل
 كما ذكر الدكتور محمود الجزيري ، يضاف لذلك ما ذكره الأنطاكي في تذكرته و هي مرجع هام في الطب العربي ،
 فقد ذكر أن الإبل ترعى النباتات الصحراوية كالشيح والقيصوم و فيها مواد نافعة لفتح السدد ، و هذا التوسيع أو الفتح للأوعية يساعد على تصريف السوائل المتجمعة في حالة الاستسقاء مطهرة و التحديات
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فوائد لحوم الإبل 

 1- خصائص لحوم الإبل الطبية:

 تناول لحوم الإبل ولو بكمية بسيطة وفي فترات متباعدة يعطي لجسم الإنسان فائدة صحية نظرا لتركيبة هذه اللحوم الغذائية والغريبة نوعا ما 

 مقارنة مع باقي أنواع اللحوم الحمراء.

 وقيمة تركيب لحوم الإبل من حيث احتوائها

 على الأحماض الأمينية أعلى مقارنة مع باقي أنواع اللحوم،

 فنسبة البروتين في لحم الجمل هي86% 

 ونسبة بروتينات البلازما في لحم الجمل بين 6،5%

 ونسبة البروتينات الليفية 11،5% 

 ونسبة البروتينات المستخلصة هي22% و

 تناول قطعة لحم جمل بوزن 100 جرام تعطي الجسم ما يحتاجه

 من بروتين في اليوم عكس تناول بعض الأنواع الأخرى من اللحوم وهو على ذلك جيد لصحة الجسم.
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*

تتمتع لحوم الإبل بخصائص طبية

 بحيث يساعد تناولها في الوقاية من السكتة القلبية ومن السرطان وبطريقة مذهلة.

فلحم الجمل كما تبين يؤدي للوقاية من السرطان
 بفضل الحموض الدهنية غير المشبعة التي يحتويها والتي يحتاجها جسم الإنسان وأبرزها اللينلييك.

 ويأتي مفعول لحوم الإبل في الوقاية من السكتة القلبية من خلال احتوائها على هذه الحموض الدهنية غير المشبعة أيضا.

 أما مفعول لحوم الإبل في المساعدة على معالجة التعب الدماغي والإرهاق والتعب العصبي وآلام الأعصاب

 فيأتي من احتوائها على طاقة تحتاجها الخلايا العصبية فلحوم الإبل تحتوي على طاقة مؤلفة من السكريات عوضا عن الدهن 

بحيث أن لحوم الإبل قليلة المحتوى بالدهن حيث أن الإبل تخزن الدهن في سنامها وليس كباقي أنواع الحيوانات الأخرى التي تخزن الدهن بين عضلاتها،

 أي أن لحوم الإبل غير دهنية بالإضافة لإحتوائها على طاقة سريعة الاستقلاب في الجسم ولا تخزن وتؤدي لزيادة الوزن 

 ومن هنا يبرز المفعول المنشط للحوم الإبل للخلايا العصبية والخلايا الجسمية الأخرى

 ويقي تناول لحوم الإبل من الإصابة بالجلطة القلبية بسبب احتوائها على الحموض الدهنية غير المشبعة كما ذكر وأبرزها اللينولييك.

2- لحوم الإبل جيدة لتخفيف الوزن:

 ولحم الجمل لا يحتوي على الدهن، فنسبة الدهن وسطيا 2 % أي أقل من نسبة الدهن في لحم الدجاج ومساوية لنسبة الدهن في لحم النعام والغزلان

 ، وبالتالي فإن تناوله من قبل من يرغب في بناء عضلاته كمادة بروتينية حيوانية لن يؤدي لترسب الدهن لديه داخل الجسم ولن يؤدي للسمنة بل بالعكس سيؤدي لإعطاء الجسم نضارة من خلال توجه المواد البروتينية التي يحتويها لبناء العضلات ومن خلال عدم ترسب محتوياته من المواد الغذائية في الجسم بسبب استقلابها جميعها.

 وبسبب التركيبة الغذائية والمورفلوجية ( الشكلية ) للحم الجمل نجده جيداً لكي يعتمد عليه لتخفيف وزن الجسم لا سيما وان أليافه خشنة وعريضة ومرتبطة ببعضها البعض بنسيج ضام كثيف لا يتخللها دهن مرتبط بالعضلات، ولحم الجمل مفيد لمن يطبق الريجيم الغذائي ويرغبون في تقليل مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم نظرا لوجود حامض اللينوليك فيه، وأن وجود الأحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة في لحم الجمل يقلل أيضا من احتمالات الإصابة بأمراض القلب المختلفة كما ذكر سابقا.

 3- لحوم الإبل خالية من التلوث:

 وتعد لحوم الإبل من اللحوم التي لم تطلها تكنولوجيا التجارب الغذائية والحيوية والوراثية، أي أن لحوم الإبل ما تزال بكرا إضافة إلى أن الإبل تربى محليا في الإمارات وترعى على الأعشاب الصحراوية المفيدة كالأذخر والقيصوم والشيح وغيرها وبالتالي فإن نكهة إضافية وفائدة إضافية ستكون في هذه اللحوم.

 والإبل مقاومة بطبيعتها للأمراض فلحومها خالية من ثمالات الأدوية البيطرية تماما كلحوم الغزلان ولم يطأ بيئتها أية تلوث لذلك تعتبر صحية تماما لأن يتناولها الجميع خصوصا من يتخوف بعض الشيء من تناول أنواع اللحوم الأخرى، فلحوم الإبل تحقق الرضى لدى أفراد العائلة لموافاتها بأغلب الشروط من حيث قلة احتوائها على الدهن وسهولة هضمها ونظافة بيئتها وغير ذلك مما ذكرته، وأضيف بأن لحوم الإبل متوفرة محليا في دولة الإمارات ومتوفرة طازجة مما يزيد من إقبال من يجربها على تناولها لما لها من فائدة صحية للجسم ولأفراد الأسرة.

ألبان الابل


 أبرزت دراسة علمية أهمية ألبان الإبل كبديل غذائي مهم
 عن الفواكه الطازجة والخضراوات الورقية، نظرا لغنى ألبان الإبل بالفيتامينات والمعادن اللازمة لسلامة صحة سكان البادية ، ويقول الدكتور عبد العاطي كامل رئيس بحوث الأبقار بمركز البحوث الزراعية التابع لوزارة الزراعة إن ألبان الإبل تحتوي على كمية فائقة من فيتامين (سي)، وأضاف أن نسبة الفيتامينات والأملاح في ألبان الإبل تصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما في ألبان الأبقار ومرة ونصف ما في ألبان الأمهات من النساء ، مؤكدا أن نسبة الكازين تصل بالبان الإبل إلى 70% من البروتين، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى سهولة هضمه وسرعة امتصاصه في جسم الإنسان، كما أن تركيزات فيتامين بي1، بي2، في ألبان الإبل تتفوق على نظيرتها في ألبان الأغنام والماعز.

 تتناول دراسة الدكتور محمد مراد الإبل في مجال الطب والصحة حيث يشير الى أنه في الماضي البعيد استخدم العرب حليب الإبل في معالجة الكثير من الأمراض ومنها أوجاع البطن وخاصة المعدة والأمعاء ومرض الاستسقاء وامراض الكبد وخاصة اليرقان وتليف الكبد وامراض الربو وضيق التنفس ومرض السكري.

 كما يساعد حليب الإبل على تنمية العظام عند الأطفال ويقوي عضلة القلب بالذات، ولذلك تصبح قامة الرجل طويلة ومنكبه عريض وجسمه قوي إذا شرب كميات كبيرة من الحليب في صغره·

و قيل ان حليب الإبل
 يحمي اللثة ويقوي الأسنان نظرا لاحتوائه على كمية كبيرة من فيتامين ج ويساعد على ترميم خلايا الجسم لأن نوعية البروتين فيه تساعد على تنشيط خلايا الجسم المختلفة، وبصورة عامة يحافظ حليب الإبل على الصحة العامة للإنسان.


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فريق بحثي عربي يتوصل لعلاج السرطان من أبوال وحليب الإبل
 أعلن رئيس المؤسسة العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجية عبدالله عبد العزيز النجار عن فريق بحثي عربي، ترعاه المؤسسة وتموله، في تحقيق سبق علمي عالمي، فشلت فيه كثير من الفرق البحثية العلمية العالمية،
يتعلق بالتوصل إلى علاج لمرض السرطان، من خلال استخدام الجهاز المناعي للجمال.
 وقال النجار في مؤتمر صحفي ان العمل في هذا البحث بدأ منذ عام 2008، وبعد مرور 3 سنوات تم التواصل إلى نتائج مبهرة، لم تحدث على المستوى العالمي.
 مشيرا إلى أن الفريق البحثي، وفق الإجراءات العلمية، تأكدت نتائج بحثه الفعال، بعد اختبار الدواء على فئران التجارب المختبرية، وثبت نجاح الدواء المستخلص من بول وحليب الإبل.
 واضاف لم يتبق إلا اختبار العلاج الجديد، المستمد من الجهاز المناعي للجمال، إلا على الإنسان. 
 موضحا أن الاختبارات المعملية على النوق بدأت في جامعة الشارقة بالإمارات واستكملت في معهد السرطان في بغداد بالعراق.
والعلاج الجديد تم تسجيله عالميا في مكتب براءات الاختراع البريطاني في فبراير من العام الماضي لعلاج مرض السرطان.
 وأشار النجار إلى تخوف الاتحاد العالمي لمكافحة السرطان من أن يرتفع عدد المصابين بالسرطان في العالم، وفق دراسات الاتحاد العالمي لمكافحة السرطان، إلى 16مليون مصاب بحلول عام 2020، وأكثر من نصف هذه الحالات ناشئة في الدول النامية.
 ويقتل السرطان 6 ملايين نسمة سنويا في العالم. ويعد السرطان ثاني سبب للوفيات في الدول المتقدمة، وفي المنطقة العربية يأتي بعد أمراض القلب والأمراض المعدية والطفيلية. وبلغت الإصابة به معدلات مخيفة إذ تبلغ ما بين 100 إلى 150 حالة كل 100 ألف نسمة في المنطقة العربية، بمعدل زيادة للإصابة بالمرض بلغ 213% سنويا، حسب دراسات الرابطة العربية لمكافحة السرطان.
 واوضح النجار، أن هذا الاختراع الرائد، وجهت إليه تمويلات كبيرة، أسس لها برنامج عبداللطيف جميل لدعم البحث العلمي والابتكار التكنولوجي في العالم العربي، وإنطلقت بها الشركة العربية للتقنية الحيوية ABC، وهي شركة عربية متخصصة في البحث والتطوير، ويتولى فريقها البحثي القيام بهذا العمل العلمي الرائد.
 في سياق متصل، قال الدكتور صباح جاسم، رئيس الفريق البحثي بالشركة العربية للتقنية الحيوية ABC، وهي الشركة المتعاونة مع المؤسسة العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا في القيام بهذا العمل الخلاق، أن الفريق البحثي بدأ العمل عام 2008، على مجموعة من النوق، خاصة 
وأن الجهاز المناعي للإبل، يعد من أقوى الأجهزة المناعية، وبدأنا في سحب عينات من الحليب والبول، ووجدنا أن الجهاز المناعي للجمل، متجدد، رغم أنه كل مرة يتم سحب عينة من الحليب أو البول، يستخلص معها جزء من جهازه المناعي.
 واضاف وبعيدا عن الإضافات الكيميائية أو تغير الصفات الحيوانية للجمال، قمنا بإعادة برمجة الجهاز المناعي للنوق، من خلال نظام غذائي محدد ومادة معينة لا تؤثر على طبيعة الجمل أو بيئته أو طبيعة المردود المستخلص منه. 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وهذه المادة تمثل Know-how، للمادة العلاجية
 وكانت النتائج الأولية مبهرة.
 واشار الدكتور صباح جاسم الى أن 
التجارب بدأت في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، ثم استكملت في العراق، من أجل تنويع البيئات،
 وكذا لاعتبارات الترشيد في التمويل الموجه للمشروع. والمادة المبرمجة طبيعيا المستخلصة من بول وحليب الإبل، تعالج سرطان اللوكيميا الدم
 وهي قابلة للتطوير لتعالج أنواع مختلفة من السرطان
 في الرئة والكبد والثديين وغيرها
 خاصة وأن الحقيقة العلمية تؤكد أن الجهاز المناعي للإبل، من أقوى الأجهزة المناعية.


منقول لفائدة الجميع 

خالص الود لكم   

*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله كلام مية المية
في ميزان حسناتك يارب
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مشكور نادر 


*

----------


## sinary

*شكرا أستاز نادر علي المعلومات القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*احييك استاذ نادر . وحقيقة لبن القارص حاجة عجيبة جد . وكذلك لحومها وكبدتها وبولها وكل شئ في الابل . هذا موضوع يجب الوقوف فيه قليلا . لقوله تعالى ( أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت ....؟؟؟ ) . 

*

----------

